
Google Founders Resign from Alphabet Leadership, Sundar Pichai Becomes CEO - kerng
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/google-founders-resign-from-alphabet-leadership-sundar-pichai-becomes-ceo-1203423163/
======
judge2020
Top post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21696954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21696954)

